# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Blowguns

## rebel

I was watching a few squirrels the other day eating pecans. They were perched on a limb and wouldve made an easy target. I didnt shoot them because theyre not bothered me, I like to watch them and Im not hungry. Being a townie now, I thought about what if I were interested in hunting them. I would have to use something that was quiet. Something that if someone saw you with, wouldnt raise an alarm. If youre patient, you can snare them with a squirrel pole. I know but, while waiting for the traps and snares too maybe work wouldnt it be nice to also hunt. Thats what lead me to the blowgun. After a little research:

http://www.cherokeeheritage.org/attractions/blowguns/

Not wanting to make one, I thought Id see what was commercially available. 
This is the only place Ive found that has the one piece 5 foot blowgun in stock:

http://www.coldsteelarizona.com/c/6/big-bore-blowguns

I think it looks like a hiking stick. From what Ive read longer is better. The two piece blowgun reviews arent as good. Some are cheaply made and more of a toy. So, I started watching videos. I was impressed with the small game being taken. Rabbits, squirrels and birds.

If I were wanting to be in stealth mode Id consider a blowgun over a slingshot for small animals. It seems that the accuracy learning curve is easier with the blowgun. Another plus for the blowgun, darts can be made in the bush. Good luck making a new rubber band for a slingshot in the bush.

I guess you could wrap cord, wire and hang a ferro rod from it too. For the survival stick. Lol.

Any thoughts?

----------


## kyratshooter

Been there, done that.  At least my son did.  I watched.  I still have one of his old dart quivers full of rabbit fur fletched darts hanging on the gun rack in the back room.

A 1/2" diameter section of copper tubing 10' long will cost you $8 at Lowes.  Cut it to the length you wish. You can cushion the mouthpiece with duct tape so you will not knock your teeth out.

Darts can be made from bamboo skewers used to make kabobs.  They are available in the grocery store in bags of 100.  If you heat the tips they will stick in the tree or go clean through a squirrel.  I know for a fact that they will make a 1500 pound Angus bull scoot out from under himself and pee at the same time.

The tail of the dart can be made to seal the tube by using a cotton ball worked into a split and wrapped around the skewer.  Rabbit fur works good too.

The first explorers into the southern U.S. stated that the Native Americans used blowguns almost exclusively for small game and birds.  The darts were easier and faster to make than arrows.  You were going to lose or damage a large number of missiles so it was better if they were fast and east to replace.

----------


## hunter63

I suppose a paper wad, straight pin and large soda straw doesn't count?

Never really tied it ....but can see how it may be useful tool.......
Let use know how it works out for you.

----------


## Rick

It seemed to work in class.  :Whistling:

----------


## rebel

Ive made them out of pvc and conduit. Pvc was too flexible. Conduit worked better. The darts made from wire and nails with paper cone fletching. Lol, I remember as a kid, I hooked one up to the compressor. It put a hole in the pole barn.

----------


## Graf

I've had a few, my favorite is Cold Steel .50 5' long. I put a cutch tip on it and use as a walking stick. Made darts out of bamboo skewers and wire nuts

----------


## Antonyraison

I dont know if they any good for hunting, I think you would have better time with a sling shot than a blow gun.. smaller and ammo is everywhere.
Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Fixit

Well I have the coldsteel  5' and like it . They have a good selection of projectiles to chose from . Have taken rabbits and 1 squirrel with mine but mostly just killed cardboard . With a dumdum dart you can punch a big hole in the average box . they have bamboo ,narrow heads, broad heads, dumdum and even a " shotgun" load.

----------


## rebel

Thanks for the responses.

I went ahead and ordered one. For $35, I want to see how it does. Then Ill know and not have to wonder about its capabilities. The limiting factor will probably be my ability.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Been there, done that.  At least my son did.  I watched.  I still have one of his old dart quivers full of rabbit fur fletched darts hanging on the gun rack in the back room.
> 
> A 1/2" diameter section of copper tubing 10' long will cost you $8 at Lowes.  Cut it to the length you wish. You can cushion the mouthpiece with duct tape so you will not knock your teeth out.
> 
> Darts can be made from bamboo skewers used to make kabobs.  They are available in the grocery store in bags of 100.  If you heat the tips they will stick in the tree or go clean through a squirrel.  I know for a fact that they will make a 1500 pound Angus bull scoot out from under himself and pee at the same time.
> 
> The tail of the dart can be made to seal the tube by using a cotton ball worked into a split and wrapped around the skewer.  Rabbit fur works good too.
> 
> The first explorers into the southern U.S. stated that the Native Americans used blowguns almost exclusively for small game and birds.  The darts were easier and faster to make than arrows.  You were going to lose or damage a large number of missiles so it was better if they were fast and east to replace.


I know what I'm getting next time I'm at Lowe's.

----------


## Rick

> I went ahead and ordered one.




Just remember. Blow, don't suck. That's all I'm gonna say.

----------


## Bishop

https://youtu.be/PuusKJa3Zzo

----------


## rebel

Ive watched blowgun fishing videos too. Im not sure where they tie the line to the dart.

----------


## Bishop

I fish with a blow gun also I tie behind the cone and glue the cone on you have to suck it back up the pipe

----------


## Rick

No good can come of that I tell ya.

----------


## rebel

Lol.  Note to self. Make sure the pointy end is facing away.

----------


## hunter63

> I fish with a blow gun also I tie behind the cone and glue the cone on you have to suck it back up the pipe


There is no "sucking back up the pipe".....when it down there, it's gonna stay down there

----------


## hajta

On what distances can you safely dispatch, say  a squirrel with a blowgun? I never tried this weapon, but I'm gonna make me one I'm thinking.

----------


## rebel

I dont know the effective range but, the five foot coldsteel is reported to hit a two inch circle at twenty yards.

----------


## Graf

> I don’t know the effective range but, the five foot coldsteel is reported to hit a two inch circle at twenty yards.


Guess a lot would be conditions, dart specs, etc. I can do that at 25' easy enough, 20 yards is a big claim

----------


## rebel

> Guess a lot would be conditions, dart specs, etc. I can do that at 25' easy enough, 20 yards is a big claim


The picture is getting clearer. Thanks for the experienced input.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

Actually Blowguns  are great for small game hunting.  Just realize not all ammo are created equal. Just like with any projectile weapon it is a balance between weight of the ammo, and the velocity it shoots at (which is determined by ammo weight, shaft length & diameter of blowgun, and amount of air pressure you exhale). 

There is a huge array of different ammo types for blowguns too.  The ammo with the greatest stopping power imo are the long nail spear flat heads. They are literally thick nails that have a flattened spear head tip. They are the heaviest of the ammo types and strongest dart with greatest penetrating ability. I have shattered thick beer bottles with that ammo where as my spring loaded bb gun just ricocheted off the bottle. Using the thinner spear or pointed tip darts for this scenario resulted in the destruction of all the darts after bouncing off the beer bottle.

Whether you add a crosshair sight on the end of the blowgun is up to you.  Some people swear by these crosshair sights  while others swear at them. If you are asthmatic or have COPD there is a co2 canister attachment setup for blowguns and they even sell a multi loader quiver mouth piece that you can fire multiple single shots with but a twist of the mouth piece quiver.

For larger game, there are syringe darts  that you attach a hollow needle to and fill with a tranquilizing agent. This method I have never tried personally, but considering how many tribal Indians that have taken down large game using this method,  I give it a 2 thumbs up ( if not for taking down the animal then for coming up with a tranquilizer agent in the wild)

If you have high end couplers, multiple segmented blowguns work just fine. It makes it much more packable having four 15 inch connectable tubes then having to lug around a 5' one. And up to a point, longer is better (till the point of diminishing returns)

----------


## Rick

"...amount of air pressure you exhale"

Exhale? Dang. No wonder the things never worked.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

This is for you rick 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDls-ZJDLXE

----------


## Rick

Zactly.....

----------

